# Critters at Hindley



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone been here, I found its a fantastic shop.
www.critters-exoticpetshop.co.uk


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yep - went for some crix n mice this afternoon  (one for the rescue corns first feed here )

healthy looking animals in clean vivs (some were being cleaned while we were there ). we didn't have time to stop for a chat tho, maybe next time


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

They are lovely people, it's actually a pleasure to go there. Should be more shops like that.


----------

